# What a great piece of equipment



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful saw!


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

I am happy for you. Can't help being envious.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

despite the arguments that develope when we talk about this brand. It's very cool to get a new tool of this caliber,that is a pleasure to use and look at. sweet!!!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

greengreengreengreen with envy here… congrats on a cool tool!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's an exciting day to get those boxes. I hope you love your saw.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got this same setup. I think it is a pretty sweet saw.
There are some annoyances, but if my shop burned down I'd buy another one just like it.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Greg - what annoyances? Just curious.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That's the saw I want to upgrade to… Good Lord and budget willing I will get there…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet looking saw…you made the right choice…I love my Unisaw but would sell it in a heart beat if I could jump to a Sawstop


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wondering. The SS saws always look a little short to me. What is the height of the table from the floor? If it's as short as it looks I will likely have to build some sort of riser for it…


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

dbhost,

The SawStop in my shop's table top sits at 34 1/4" above the floor (no mobile base)

The old Unisaw it replaced happens to be 34 1/8" to the top of the table.

ie: "near as make no difference" but the SS is the taller of the two.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

8My Ryobi BT3100 is 38" floor to table, and is a VERY comfortable height for me… Riser it is for me!

I know the Unisaws I have been around always seem short to me.. I am not that tall, I just don't like stooping more than I need to…


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn, that thing's so pretty it's a shame to get sawdust on it!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice saw I am holding out for a Powermatic myself and I know they have their own blade stopping technology in the works I may wait for it I may not. I think that the saw stop would be my third choice even if it didn't have the saw stop feature. I would be waiting for the new made in the USA uni saw before a saw i saw not sure about. I have a need for a 5 hp saw and that is what i am going to go with. a 52 inch fence and a left tilt arbor. I know there is a reason for the left tilt but i don't recall what i was making when I had the trouble but one thing for sure it was important at the time and i was cursing my right tilt saw that day. I am very pleased that you got the saw of your dreams I hope i can get mine soon as the old jet has lots of miles and is a little under powered but cuts very very well.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on you new saw. I am thinking about one as my first table saw.

Does the mobile base work with the extension table attached, or do you have to retract the support legs before moving the saw?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

That is a *really* nice saw, and the model I'd love to own someday. Congrats!


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

David - it works just fine with the extension legs, though I'll admit, I have only moved it a couple of times.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats,enjoy!


----------



## TDog (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, I have saw envy…

Enjoy the use…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

dbhost,

I am struggling with the height of the saw stop right now. My new work bench has to be the outfeed table as well, The best height for my workbench is 34 3/4". Now I need to figure a way to jack the SS or disassemble it enough that I lift it and put a spacer between it and the mobile base.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new saw. Exciting isn't it to upgrade to a cabinet saw!!

I liked the build and quality of it when I was shopping for an upgrade and compared Sawstop, Delta, and Powermatic all side by side in a WC store.

Safety feature aside it looks like a solidly built saw that will serve you well for years.

For me 3hp is plenty of power for what I do as a weekend hobby.

Like DBHost I like a little taller working arrangement, so I put my Jet on 3/4 ply on a mobile base, which raised it up a couple of inches and made it 1/8 higher than my workbench so it can double as an outfeed table.


----------



## RipFence (Jan 10, 2011)

Question for thedude50: Would you please elaborate on your comment about a Powermatic with a blade brake?
Thanks!


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Andrew, 
I am about an hour south of Albany. Curious where you ordered your saw-Straight from Saw-Stop or a local vendor.


----------

